
Thunder Lizard by Mike Maples Jr. - staunch
http://vimeo.com/9602107
======
TrevorBurnham
Executive summary: VC Mike Maples Jr. makes an extended analogy between
Godzilla and ambitious startups that are challenging incumbent giants by using
new technologies. Around the 14-minute mark, he starts talking about "Hatching
a Thunder Lizard"; this is the most substantive part of the talk.

To the HN audience, this solid 30-minute talk is valuable primarily as an
indication of what top VCs are looking for. In a nutshell: a huge potential
market that no one else is tapping, either because of some inherent advantage
you have (IP or unique expertise) or, more interestingly, because you're going
against conventional wisdom.

